# USB-Scanner MD42666 unter suse9.2



## tim&struppi (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen
Weiß jemand von euch, ob der aktuelle Aldi USB Scanner MD42666 unter Suse 9.2 problemlos läuft ? Habe unter google nichts gefunden. Einfach kaufen und dann mit ratlosem Gesicht dastehen mag ich auch nicht. Gibt es eventuell ein "Ersatzgerät", was man unter xSane eingeben kann.
Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich dankbar, sonst ist der Scanner nämlich weg.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Juli 2005)

http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html

Dein Modell ist in der Liste nicht zu finden. Vielleicht gehts ja mit dem Treiber mit dem auch ein anderer Medion-Scanner läuft, vertrauen würd ich darauf aber nicht.


----------

